# corn planter on L245H



## Clayton (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a Kubota L245H and need the part of the corn planter the seeds go in . Does anyone know where I coulod purchase one ? 
Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What is the brand, model #, and serial # of the corn planter?


----------

